# Alaska friends, check in?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Anchorage had a massive quake, so far I'm not getting reports of a lot of damage from hubbys co workers.

I do know the state buildings are all being closed down to assess for damage.

Kodiak and the Kenai penn is under tsunami warning starting right now.

So hoping everyone is safe and up hill.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

For scale, this is Minnesota Ave in Anchorage:


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

OMG, I totally missed this. I don't have direct family there, but I have a DIL who has family there. I'll see if I can contact her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm from Alaska and most of my family lives in Alaska so I keep a close eye on the state.

Looks like a bridge is collapsed, and the route between Wasilla and Palmer is closed/ruined. People commute to work via that route. So I'm sure there are people stuck who can't get home.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

How big was it on the richter? correct me if I am wrong but, I didnt know you were on fault lines?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Alaska has tons of quakes all the time just usually not this big under a major city. They are part of the "ring of fire". It was a 7.2 downgraded to a 7.0 last I heard.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ah see I should know these things. However that all said - Alaska is a bucket list place for me.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> Alaska is a bucket list place for me.


You should totally go!

Not only is Alaska part of The Ring of Fire (connecting it to exotic places like Japan and the Philippine Islands), but the Aleutian Islands are connected through faults and hot spots to the Hawaiian Islands, which extend way past the State of Hawaii to Midway.

I LOVE both geography and geology. My favourite toy as a child was a horse figurine. My second favourite toy was my globe.

Are your family members OK so far, @Dayna?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope everyone is doing ok, very scary


----------



## William&Keisha (Apr 7, 2018)

Hope everyone is okay up there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for Alaska. :hug:


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My brother lives in Palmer and we have several friends that moved there years ago along with my nieces mother and her husband. My brother works for Airframes Alaska but everyone is okay. He called right after it happened and said everyone was very shook up. It moved his fridge across the room and all his windows were open. It’s the largest quake they’ve seen. Prayers being sent to all who live there.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my! I'm not a news gal, so I didn't know. I am praying!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope all are ok. What a big change from Alaska to Hawaii! Talk about opposite ends of the climate spectrum!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a disaster. I hope everyone is ok! Prayers sent.


----------



## mamski (Oct 16, 2014)

I lived in SF in 89 when they had that big one. The big quake was scary, but the aftershocks were so unnerving, almost worse. I would have been on the Bay Bridge when it collapsed if not for an irate customer who kept me late. Thinking of y'all in Anchorage and keeping good thoughts and prayers for everyone's well being! Hoping the damage is minimal.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Prayers for all affected :bighug:


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

(grouphug) But why are they standing RIGHT ON THE EDGE of that hole?!?!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

21goaties said:


> (grouphug) But why are they standing RIGHT ON THE EDGE of that hole?!?!


There is just something about humans and precipices! It's a weird particular type of magnetism...


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I talked to my brother today he said the largest was in 1964 a 9.2 it lasted 4 minutes compared to this 7.2 that lasted 1 minute. The news says it was 7.0 but either way it was scary. He said the after shocks are hitting at a 3.0 every hour or 2 and they are expecting another 5.0 within the next week that could cause damage. The after shocks are very frightening for everyone. Sending safe prayers for all of those who felt it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg:


----------

